# Rahmen mit "Namen"



## Stevie` (8. Jun 2004)

huhu
aaaaaalso
ich will einen rahmen haben mit "namen"..
please help me


----------



## bygones (8. Jun 2004)

ich will n Schwein das weint....

bitte Fragen genauer Formulieren... meinst du sowas wie nen http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/javax/swing/border/TitledBorder.html


----------



## Stevie` (8. Jun 2004)

einrahmungen eben..
so wie hier "Text Buttons" ->  http://viruz.ucocf.net/rahmen.jpg
thx für bemühungen


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (8. Jun 2004)

ja..

ganz einfach, du machst ein JPanel, dem gibst du eine Titled Border( http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/javax/swing/border/TitledBorder.html ) und dann fügste auf den JPanel einfach die Buttons hinzu...!


----------



## Stevie` (8. Jun 2004)

könnt ihr mir da vielleicht n beispiel geben ?
hab des so..
----------------
    ...    JPanel rahmen = new JPanel ();
           rahmen = new JPanel ();
           rahmen.setTitleBorder ("Test");    ...

aber des geht net so ganz :'/


----------



## bygones (8. Jun 2004)

```
JFrame f = new JFrame("test");
		f.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		f.setSize(200,200);
		JPanel p = new JPanel();
		p.setBorder(new TitledBorder("Titel"));
		f.getContentPane().add(p);
		f.setVisible(true);
```
klappt so


----------



## Stevie` (8. Jun 2004)

ok vielen dank


----------



## Stevie` (8. Jun 2004)

also irgendwie klappt gar nix jezz..
sry bin java anfänger
hab des jezz so
des is alles was ich drinne hab

```
import javax.swing.*;
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import java.awt.color.*;
import javax.swing.border.*;
import javax.swing.border.TitledBorder;

public class rahmen extends JFrame implements ActionListener 
  {		
  	    JFrame f = new JFrame(); 
	    JPanel p = new JPanel();
	    
	public rahmen () 
	{
		 		  p.setBorder(new TitledBorder("Titel")); 
	}
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		
		JFrame f = new JFrame("test");
		JPanel p = new JPanel();
		
		f.getContentPane().add(p); 
		f.setVisible(true);
		f.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE); 
		f.setSize(200,200); 
	}
}
```


----------



## Illuvatar (8. Jun 2004)

1. Klassennamen großschreiben, dass verwirrt arme Leser dann net so arg :wink: 

2. Mach das Zeug aus der main-Methode in den Konstruktor und schreib in main:

```
JFrame f = new Rahmen(); //oder rahmen:)
```


----------

